# UPC BB just times out a lot



## Frank (22 Jan 2009)

I have 20 MB BB from UPC 

I find that web pages tend to stay blank to quick jump or fill, otherwise they just time out.

AAM is a prime example. Where it is fine in work.

I am in an apt block where I would say anyone using BB is using UPC. 

I know I am on in the weekend and evening at the same time as everyone else, but it seems a bit rediculous.

Anyone else experiencing this?

I do reset my modem and router and laptop on a regular basis to no avail.


----------



## dave2k (22 Jan 2009)

Hey Frank.
Same setup as yourself here and I get absolutely no problems.

Sometimes, there is a small delay (20 seconds) but it's too infrequent to be annoying. Kind of like how the TV "pauses" every now and then. 

I've spoken to others in my building and they are as happy with the BB from UPC as I am.

Have you given them a call? Is your router in an accessible location?


----------



## David_Dublin (22 Jan 2009)

I dont think there should be the contention issues on UPC cable broadband that might be a problem on eircom etc, i.e. it should not matter that there are other users in your building.


----------



## Frank (22 Jan 2009)

UPC modem and netgear router are about 8 feet away using wireless to connect to my lappy.

Haven't rang them need to find 2 hours of my life to throw away first.

I was just wondering what the general experience out there is first.


----------



## Cartman (22 Jan 2009)

Just cancelled my UPC today (1 months notice required). we had what sounds like that exact problem, but it became continuous. Wireless on laptop working perfectly (we're currently picking up a neighbours) but our UPC is not. Called them and they blamed the wireless which is Netgear and they will not service a fault on this. Suggested I call a premium rate number to get help. I told them to disconnect me. I'm now looking for some sort of alternative, and hence stumbled upon this page. 

Legally I'm not sure that they can sell us a router, then wash their hands of its non performance. Only 1 hour on the phone in total though!


----------



## Frank (22 Jan 2009)

Should be easy enough to negate that just bypass the routerand go straight to the modem on a lan cable.

Will give it a try and let everyone know.


----------



## Frank (22 Jan 2009)

Just tested using a lan cable to the netgear router.

Connection is notably more consistent.

Have upgraded the firmware ont he router.

If that doesn't work I will just get another one.

Will keep posted.

I have a wpn824v2


----------



## Frank (23 Jan 2009)

Not impressed by the upgrade.

The connection is still very inconsistent.

Can anyone recommend a good wireless router, range not so much an issue as I live in an apt, 

Uplink and 4 lan connection standard enough.

Is it possible to get one black box to replae both the cable modem and the router.

Worst case I can run a lan cable around the edge of the room, laptop is generally always plugged into the mains anyway. 1 more cable won't be too much of a problem.

TBH I am happy that I can put my finger on something.


----------



## markpb (23 Jan 2009)

I have the same problems on UPC. Sometimes (most of the time) it's perfect but some nights (including last night), it will drop off for 30 seconds, return for a few minutes and then drop off again.


----------



## Frank (28 Jan 2009)

Been on a cable across the room for the last week.

Cable comfortably reaches the couch so easy test for me.

The wirless side of the router is the dodgy part.

Just happy I know the problem now. 

Argos have  good variety of wireless routers for under €100 so annoying but not end of the world.


----------

